# Vis Major: The 11th Annual Genessee Harvest Faire



## Castlin (Oct 5, 2007)

Vis Major is a setting I've been cobbling together for a few months on and off. When a member of my current group decided to take a few months off to care for his new daughter, we put that game on hold. I decided to try out my new setting on the group in his absence.

The players are mostly new to the d20 system, so the first session was largely an excuse to explore some mechanics and get a chance to meet each other. The game is running on a hacked-up version of d20 modern, but the feel is much more D&D. The writeup is also posted here:

http://rollinitiative.com/node/4853

I grant this might make more sense with some background into the campaign. If there is any interest I will write something up for here, but there are some notes at http://rollinitiative.com/node/4263 . I've also attached the players' first handout; a banner for the faire.

*Freaks and Meetings*

Olaf, Ramo, and Wilhelm arrived at the fairgrounds early, and were the first visitors to Dr. Xanth's Carnivale of the Cursed. They beheld the horrible hydra, mutant trollizards with multiple vestigial heads. Toad Boy leapt from behind a curtain to startle them before ushering them on.

In the next room, they found garoulin skeletons and a wax figure of a viscerid. Ramo discussed his fascination with the human qualities of the creatures, and wondered if there was some way to save them from their wretched fate. There was also a beautiful singing rose sealed away in a glass case. The final tent of the sideshow held the Fearsome Fenris, a hulking and dangerous-looking wolf.

Meanwhile, Senator William d'Hamilton and his advisor Brother Carver Smythe planned their day's activities in their carriage at the edge of the fairgrounds. It was to be a day of handshaking and baby-kissing, leading up to a speech from the Senator at the closing ceremony. Heading out into the early-morning crowd, they ran into the Senator's long-time friend Ramo and his guests from Gasmithon.

*An Obstacle Course*

Perusing their fliers, the group decided to see what this obstacle course was all about. Olaf, Wilhelm, Ramo, and, surprisingly, the Senator paid their admission fees and took their places at the starting line. Wilhelm got off to an early lead on the climbing obstacle, but had some trouble with the balance beams. Not as much trouble as Olaf, who lost some ground when he fell off and had to climb back up the wall from the wrong side!

Times evened out at the portals to the gauntlet, where the contestants had to find keys secreted in clay jars, and then break the jars to retrieve them. Olaf picked up his lead again with a lucky charge that broke the right pot straight off. The Senator, not used to such rigorous physical demands, was having some trouble with his clay. Ramo and Wilhelm were having about the same time of it, and the crowd was well-pleased.

Olaf charged through the gauntlet with little difficulty, side-stepping a tripwire easily. Ramo and Wilhelm followed him, avoiding a false floor and a swinging sandbag, respectively. The Senator did not fare so well, getting caught in a pit and being knocked flying by a sandbag. By this time, Olaf had made a mighty leap out over the water hazard, and had nearly swam the last of the distance. Ramo was not far behind, but Wilhelm became dejected by Olaf's strong lead and left the course.

The two leaders started to pay the price for their early burst of speed. Ramo couldn't seem to pull himself out of the water, and Olaf cramped up on the final sprint. The Senator plodded along behind, and in the end it was a close finish between a crawling, hobbled Olaf and an exhausted d'Hamilton. Still, the Gasmith won the day!

After Ramo tended everyone's scrapes, they had some lunch and headed over to the archery contest. Everyone passed the first few rounds with ease, but in the end it was the Gasmiths Olaf and Ramo standing alone. Ramo had some incredible shots, but Olaf's martial training won through, and he added another ribbon to his vest for the day.

They made a quick stop at the jump crow track, and placed some risky bets. Only Wilhelm chose well, however, and came away a few silver richer. After that, it was off to check out Horace Baxter's Fighting Scarecrows!

*Horace Baxter's Fighting Scarecrows*

Horace turned out to be a rough-and-tumble older man, who was happy to test his creations against a real warrior of Gasmithon. Brother Carver also wanted to give the exhibition a try, so Baxter decided to throw one of his punkins into the ring as well. A large crowd gathered for the unusual display, and Horace took control of his creations.

The scarecrow was a sturdy wooden frame padded out with old clothes and hay. The punkin was a leering jack-o-lantern with a tiny body made only of bound hay. However, the unlikely creations gave the fighters a run for their money! Olaf dealt mostly with the scarecrow while Carver battled the punkin. In the end, Olaf took down his opponent even as he fell, while Carver sustained many gourd-shaped bruises.

Wilhelm rushed into the ring to tend to the downed Gasmith, and Baxter lent a hand as well, exhausted though he was. A little first aid brought Olaf back to his feet, and the fighters won their purse, as well as some tasty pumpkin pies and a bushel of new corn. Carver donated his corn to the war-widows on the Senator's behalf.

After all that excitement, everyone decided to relax for a while, and wait for the closing ceremonies. However, Wilhelm started getting premonitions that men from Vye had been seen in the area. He tried to alert the senator, but could not provide any evidence. Carver was more receptive to the news, and spent some time trying to follow up the lead with his contacts. Nothing could be firmly established before the ceremony, but they brought in some extra guards just to be on the safe side.

*The End of the Day*

The closing ceremonies began after the sun had fully set, and all the stars had come out in the crisp autumn sky. First, the mayor picked a daily winner for each major attraction. Carver won a healing potion for his fight with the scarecrow, and Olaf won one as well for his performance at the obstacle course. Then the stage was turned over to Senator d'Hamilton, who launched into his speech.

My fellow citizens, free men and women of Jorvik, I am honored by the faith you have placed in me today and humbled by the task which lies before us.

I love this land. My roots go deep here. God has blessed Lakester with abundance, but it is the hand on the plow which brings us prosperity. As I join this ancient and honored institution, I will never forget that lesson and I will remind those who have forgotten.

Let me congratulate my colleagues in the Conservative Party who now hold a narrow majority and particularly Giles the Lawrence as he begins his term as President. We see different roads but the same goal. Let us put our hands to the task for the people will judge us by our results, not our promises.

The sons of Lakester have always put hand to blade to protect our homes. Many, like my brother Eric have died defending us. This generation will not shame the memory of the dead; we will oppose any tyrant, meet any threat, face any danger to protect our land, our homes and those we love. Once again we will teach Vye that...
​"WHAT? WHAT WILL YOU TEACH VYE?" screamed a man in the crowd, which immediately drew away from him, leaving him standing in an empty circle. The Senator stammered to finish his speech, but overcome with emotion, he leapt from the podium and tried to charge at the stranger. Carver ordered the guards to action, and Ramo moved to protect the guests. Olaf began looking for a way to close to the disruptor as well.

The crowd, however, was thick and panicky, and passage was not easy. Secure for a few moments, the man invoked the protection of the Treaty of Still Waters, the ancient pact that lends stability and its name to the region of which Gasmithon and Jorvik are a part. He let all know that he was part of a mercy expedition to the borderland of Biancosh, a mission which might not be necessary if Jorvik acted more and spoke less.

As this happened, two riders became evident at the edge of the circle of lights the crowd held. The stranger made his way towards them, the people parting before him easily. Wilhelm and Ramo sensed powers emanating from him; some fearful force that made the crowd back away. As the crowd cleared, the mounts were seen to be ghasts, the demi-human beasts of burden so shunned in Jorvik. He mounted a third the other two led, and bid the Senator a farewell. The trio galloped off to the West.

*What will you teach Vye?*

These events, while fully legal, were too outrageous to go unanswered. The Senator called a hurried meeting with the his companions, the Mayor, and the head of the Hunters. Scouting parties were sent out to determine where the riders had gone. Everyone shared what they knew of Biancosh, but Ramo and Wilhelm had the most to share.

It is a borderland known for its healing miracles, which has been ruled by the Bianco family for generations, and is currently headed by D Bianco 3. These miracles are somehow dispensed by the Bianco family, and many desperately ill people seek refuge and hope in their land. Recently, however, the land has been suffering from repeated and furious garoulin attacks, and has become significantly less safe, even for a borderland.

Knowing that the search parties wouldn't return until morning, and armed with this new body of knowledge, Senator d'Hamilton wished to consult with his superiors. The group moved into Genessee proper, and sought the house of Senior Senator Ulysses d'Hutchingson. The stern man was working through his papers in the peculiar fashion necessitated by his single arm, but he put them aside as the group was shown in.

He said such incidents as what happened early are not entirely without precedent, but each must be handled very carefully. d'Hamilton wished to know why Jorvik did not have an official relationship with Biancosh; the Senior Senator replied that relations with borderlands are tricky things, and their politics are infamously byzantine. Favoring one may draw the ire of five more, and perhaps be seen by other nations as some form of shrewd maneuvering. Were we not, by example, panicked to know of Vye's growing activity in Biancosh?

d'Hamilton wished to take his companions and "escort" the Vye contingent out of Jorvik "safely". Senator d'Hutchingson agreed that was prudent course of action, and send messengers out into the town to try and find some volunteers to bolster the party. He left the ultimate decision up to his junior, since he had become so embroiled in this affair, however unwillingly.

*Go West, young men*

After a short night's sleep, the group reconvened to plan their next course of action. The scouts from last night had been able to confirm that the riders from Vye had headed West along the Pike. Also, d'Hutchingson's messages had yielded a few volunteers, who stood ready to ride with the party.


----------



## Castlin (Oct 5, 2007)

*The Characters*

Allow me to introduce the characters.

*Wilhelm Plattsburgh:* Wilhelm is a prophet from Gasmithon, who is traveling with Olaf to learn more about the garoulin which have begun to threaten their land. He receives sporadic and often conflicting visions.

*Junior Senator William d'Hamilton:* A visonary Junior Senator from the state of Lakester, William was challenged by a commander of Vye at a recent faire. He and his companions are traveling to the borderland of Biancosh to see what trouble is brewing there.

*Olaf Gunderson:* Olaf is a member of Wilhelm's clan, sent out into the world to hone his fighting skills in response to the increasing garoulin presence at its borders. He is a master of the uln sword, a blade fitted with pivoting joints to the wielder's forearm.

*Brother Carver Smythe:* Redeemed from a life of crime by the Unicorn Lodgehouse, Carver grew to be an upstanding member of society. He now works as a representative of the Lodgehouse and political adviser for Senator d'Hamilton, but has not forgotten the lessons he learned on the street at a young age.

*Ramo Gunderson:* Ramo suffered the loss of his family at a young age to a viscerid attack that devastated his borderland home. He fled with his remaining family to Jorvik, where he befriended William d'Hamilton in school. He is a gifted healer and scholar of the human condition.

Has anyone else tried using Google Docs for character management?


----------

